
Google reportedly leaving Project Maven military AI program after 2019 - utopcell
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/1/17418406/google-maven-drone-imagery-ai-contract-expire
======
craftyguy
That still gives them between 6 months and 18 months (whenever the contract
expires in 2019) to continue working on this project. They may even finish it
during that timeframe. This is purely PR fluff.

